# Do i need to use steroids to get this results?



## Skinnykid (May 4, 2014)

The photo on the left is me and right is what i wanna look like...Do i need to use steroids?


----------



## SuperBane (May 4, 2014)

Do you *want* to use steroids to get those results?

I don't think anyone *needs* to use anything to get THOSE results. Alas that is just my personal belief.

I once _heard_ food was pretty anabolic. I've _cycled_ that on a few occasions. Got me up to 265+ *No lie*.

I'm prone to lifting heavy ass weights tho so your mileage may vary.

Not sure if this is a troll (502), shill (kevlin) or scammer (tiller) account or just a kid (prone to having the judgement of a kid) looking for help?

I'm going to be charitable today and simply say, Hello and good day ta ya!

Hope you got the point if there was one?


----------



## italian1 (May 4, 2014)

Steroids are for cheaters


----------



## Tren4Life (May 4, 2014)

I'd just like to say that anyone can be 200 pounds naturally. 
EAT BIG, LIFT HEAVY, GET BIG


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 4, 2014)

It seems like a troll. His other thread of "rate me" seemed pretty out there. 

OP Im sure you know you have years of work ahead of you if this is a serious question. Don't even think about steroids yet.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 4, 2014)

you know what you need....


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 4, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Is that the same kid??!?!?!?!?!!?^^^^^^^


----------



## TriniJuice (May 4, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Is that the same kid??!?!?!?!?!!?^^^^^^^



lol nah,
(don't tell OP)


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 4, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> lol nah,
> (don't tell OP)



LOL! Freakishly similar dude


----------



## mistah187 (May 4, 2014)

Short answer not if u really want to look like that. It is going to b a battle and every minute of every day will have to be about getting there. U are genetically going to have a hard time. No exaggeration everything you do has to b about getting there. What u eat , your hobby, your love, everything has to b focused on getting there. It will be probably the hardest thing you have ever done but u can do it with some lazer focus.


----------



## Skinnykid (May 4, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> It seems like a troll. His other thread of "rate me" seemed pretty out there.
> 
> OP Im sure you know you have years of work ahead of you if this is a serious question. Don't even think about steroids yet.



dude i am no troll!! I am serious dude...
P.S i am asian so i look kinda small


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 4, 2014)

I dont think you need steroids to get there . Train, say your prayers, eat your vitamins, be true to yourself, true to your country, BE A REAL AMERICAN ! fheeew!


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 4, 2014)

Skinnykid said:


> dude i am no troll!! I am serious dude...
> P.S i am asian so i look kinda small


My apologies bruh! Lol 

This is going to be a long journey bud. Just follow the advice to which you have already been givin. Eat. Eat a lot and lift. What kinda routine and diet do you currently employ now?


----------



## Joliver (May 4, 2014)

Keep it simple.  Work out 3x per week and eat until you are full 4x per day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2014)

Skinnykid said:


> The photo on the left is me and right is what i wanna look like...Do i need to use steroids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## HH (May 4, 2014)

To start off, i would research a meal plan to gain some decent weight, you can gain more mass with food alone. Key word, EAT MORE. Then consider some juice.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2014)

Obvious Troll is Obvious.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2014)

your not just gonna need steroids but a shit ton of steroids before u can look like that....fact


----------



## Hero Swole (May 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> your not just gonna need steroids but a shit ton of steroids before u can look like that....fact






hey maybe he dedicates himself 8+ years. And happens to respond well to food and training he might get somewhat close. Who knows. Maybe 20lbs smaller than the guy in the pic and maybe he's happy with that.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 4, 2014)

Yes sir :beaten:


----------



## jennerrator (May 4, 2014)

skinny, you are young...you need to stop worrying about what others look like and how they got there. Focus on yourself and what you have to work with. Read and read more about diet and training, you will grow. Please for the love of god (or buddha) stop thinking about using steroids.


----------



## shenky (May 4, 2014)

Another thing to consider, aside from what everyone else said, is those specific results are that guy and you are you, so you will probably look a lot different, even if you followed his exact exercise, diet and steroid regiment. Me on steroids looks a lot different than my friends on the same steroids

 But like everyone else said, you are years away from worrying about gear. I fear I'll sound biased, but IME, asians have damn good genetics. You shouldn't have too hard of a time getting big and shredded, granted you're eating a shit ton (actual metric unit, look it up) and lifting regularly.


----------



## JAXNY (May 4, 2014)

Absolutely NOT!......no you do not need steroids get the body in that photo. You need hard work. A good training program and diet. Period. 
Dedication and hard work. I know plenty of guys in bigger stronger and better shape than that photo naturally. 
Steroids are for advanced trainers. You are not advanced you are far from it. 
Your focus for at least the next few years should be learning proper routines and techniques of lifting. Diet and cardio. 
When you have enough knowledge on nutrition  and how to train all of your body parts and you have a good solid physical base similar to that picture and you can answer most of these questionsyourself. That's when it may be the time for you to consider AAS if that's what you really want to do.


----------



## woodswise (May 5, 2014)

Before anyone should consider steroids, they should get their training and diet under control for a period of 3 to 5 years or more.  They need to gain some serious muscle and diet until they are shredded.  Then after they have figured out how to do those things, and if they still want to be bigger than they have gotten naturally, they can start to consider steroids.  

Steroids are not an easy solution to getting large muscles.  They are a small but significant aid in doing so.  The most important things you need for large muscles are hard work and a good diet.


----------



## stonetag (May 5, 2014)

Jenner said:


> skinny, you are young...you need to stop worrying about what others look like and how they got there. Focus on yourself and what you have to work with. Read and read more about diet and training, you will grow. Please for the love of god (or buddha) stop thinking about using steroids.



Skinny, we have discussed this before in previous posts on what is a good idea and only an opinion, but never the less what Jenn says here is exactly what was said before to help in your quest to our lifestyle? or a personal goal?


----------



## Skinnykid (May 5, 2014)

Jenner said:


> skinny, you are young...you need to stop worrying about what others look like and how they got there. Focus on yourself and what you have to work with. Read and read more about diet and training, you will grow. Please for the love of god (or buddha) stop thinking about using steroids.



i'm Christian LOL ..


----------



## Skinnykid (May 5, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Skinny, we have discussed this before in previous posts on what is a good idea and only an opinion, but never the less what Jenn says here is exactly what was said before to help in your quest to our lifestyle? or a personal goal?



personal goal....i wanna be a bodybuilder.


----------



## Skinnykid (May 5, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Obvious Troll is Obvious.



Say whatever u want to Mitch...hopefully ur happy with saying bad things to other people.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 5, 2014)

Skinnykid said:


> Say whatever u want to Mitch...hopefully ur happy with saying bad things to other people.



TROLL EX..PLOOOODE


----------



## jennerrator (May 5, 2014)

Skinnykid said:


> i'm Christian LOL ..



well, I didn't want to offend..lol


----------



## anewguy (May 5, 2014)

Stay in school and don't do drugs.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 5, 2014)

Did you post your age and stats somewhere already? You can acheive that without steroids, but with time and hard effort and you would only acheive it for a brief time.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 5, 2014)

Skinnykid said:


> personal goal....i wanna be a bodybuilder.



You want to look like that or you want to be a BBer? Being a BBer is its own job. It makes you into a selfish person even when you aren't trying to be or never was one. Its 24/7, nonstop. Every little thing you do effects the outcome of your success. Good luck bud


----------



## TriniJuice (May 6, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> You want to look like that or you want to be a BBer? Being a BBer is its own job. It makes you into a selfish person even when you aren't trying to be or never was one. Its 24/7, nonstop. Every little thing you do effects the outcome of your success. Good luck bud



What MM saying is more than a 1000% correct, I'm 22 and been lifting since 18/19 and this mentality is just now hitting me, so it's not an overnight thing OP..
You have to struggle and fail before your truly able to succeed...


----------



## Dtownry (May 6, 2014)

Dude your Asian, go to Harvard and cure cancer.  Why do you want to be big?  You probably saw that fag Mike form Six Pack Shortcuts on Youtube. 

Seriously just start lifting and eating.  Come back and ask more questions once you start doing that.  Start there put steroids out of your mind.  They are not an option for you right now.


----------



## Skinnykid (May 7, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Dude your Asian, go to Harvard and cure cancer.  Why do you want to be big?  You probably saw that fag Mike form Six Pack Shortcuts on Youtube.
> 
> Seriously just start lifting and eating.  Come back and ask more questions once you start doing that.  Start there put steroids out of your mind.  They are not an option for you right now.



Nah...mike chang is a fag...i look up to steve cook ... and no i'm not going to cure cancer...


----------

